# i7 10750h undervolting



## Do.Or.DiE (May 14, 2021)

Hello there, I am new to undervolting and dont really know much what to do. What should be the best settings for good temps & performance? I tried running cinebench it gave me BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal  after like 5 minutes. I think my undervolt settings are unstable. after playing cyberpunk with core and cache -125 mv i crashed with system_Exception bsod.
my laptop is MSI GF65 Thin 10SDR, i used dragon center for fan control


----------



## unclewebb (May 14, 2021)

Most 8th Gen CPUs are stable at -125 mV. Some 9th Gen are stable at -125 mV but hardly any 10th Gen are stable at -125 mV.

You should never see a BSOD. For the 10750H, reduce your undervolt to -75 mV for the core offset and the cache offset and test again.


----------

